# Ford 7.3L diesel problem



## Glockshot73! (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi all,

I bought a 2003 F350 about a week and a half ago with 170,000 miles on it, today i was driving and it at 40 mph out of nowhere it started to shake violently, rpms dropped and wouldnt go up when i hit the gas. I pulled off to a side street and as i lost speed i tried accelerating and i couldnt get nothing. The motor sounded like it was running very weak, a steady light spudder. Then i came to a stop sign and it stalled out on me. I started it back up got it running drove it a few houses down the strret to my house got it in the driveway. I have no idea where to start with it, i can do gas but diesel is totally new to me. 
Right now it starts up, runs a little stronger but still not driveable. I looked for the fuel filter but cant find it it was dark i can look more tomarrow, my guess that it would be somthing with the fuel system, if anyone can point me in a direction to get started with this problem i would greatly appriciate it.

Chris


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

I am by no means a diesel person but I would check your water separator and filters and get some fresh fuel in it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

If it's a 7.3, replace the Cam Position Sensor.

If it's a 6.0, replace the truck.


----------



## Glockshot73! (Jul 10, 2006)

Thank you guys, i will give it all a shot and see where it takes me.


----------



## Glockshot73! (Jul 10, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;852702 said:


> If it's a 7.3, replace the Cam Position Sensor.
> 
> If it's a 6.0, replace the truck.


Mark it is the 7.3, but if it was the senor wouldnt an idiot light come on in the dash?


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

If its not the CPS have someone check your High Pressure Oil pump...... on the 7.3 the injectors are hydraulic and ran off the oil in the pan. I had to replace mine about a year ago at 100,000 miles but when it went bad it felt like the truck was dying since many of the cylinders were not firing.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

Dodgetruckman731;852730 said:


> Mark it is the 7.3, but if it was the senor wouldnt an idiot light come on in the dash?


No mine dident it just ran like crap and died. I put the new one in and it ran like a champ


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

x3 on the cps. they are known for taking a dump pretty often and will leave u stranded when they do. alot of guys carry an extra one in the truck


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Lots of good info on thedieselstop.com. Do a search and you usually can find someone who had the exact same issue. Good luck.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I would start with the fuel filter. Top dead center


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Dodgetruckman731;852730 said:


> Mark it is the 7.3, but if it was the senor wouldnt an idiot light come on in the dash?


Not necessarily.

I've had them both ways.

I can almost guarantee this will solve your problem.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

CPS first thing I'd check. Then look over your wiring harnesses and valve cover wiring real carefully and make sure nothing is shorted out. Hold onto that truck. They don't make engines like that anymore.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Ditto on the CPS, but I'd also check the fuel filter. Right on top, under the aluminum housing, dead center on the engine.

Also, try these sites, they've been a boon to me, and I have a F350 7.3L:

www.ford-trucks.com

www.dieselstop.com

www.oilburners.net


----------



## 4wydnr (Feb 3, 2008)

As an added bonus the cps is under recall anyway. The ford dealer has to replace it for free. So hopefully that is the issue.


----------



## mtk469 (Aug 27, 2009)

4wydnr;853243 said:


> As an added bonus the cps is under recall anyway. The ford dealer has to replace it for free. So hopefully that is the issue.


Does the recall go back to 99? I have a 99 with a 7.3 and if they will replace it thn I will have them do so. Thoughts?
Thanks,
matt


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

mtk469;853258 said:


> Does the recall go back to 99? I have a 99 with a 7.3 and if they will replace it thn I will have them do so. Thoughts?
> Thanks,
> matt


TO: All U.S. Ford and Lincoln Mercury Dealers
SUBJECT: Safety Recall 07S57:
Certain 1997 - 2003 F-Super Duty, Excursion, and E-Series Vehicles
Equipped with 7.3L Diesel Engines
Camshaft Position (CMP) Sensor Inspection / Replacement
AFFECTED VEHICLES
Vehicle Line Model Years Assembly Plant Production Dates
Econoline 1997-2003 Lorain Assembly Plant 4/3/1996 - 9/16/2003
Excursion 2000-2003 Kentucky Truck Plant 3/25/1999 - 11/1/2002
F650/750 Series 2000-2003 Cuautitlan Assembly Plant 1/20/1999 - 10/31/2002
F-Series 1997 Kentucky Truck Plant 6/18/1996 - 12/17/1997
F-Series 1997 Cuautitlan Assembly Plant 6/11/1996 - 12/10/1997
F-Series 1999-2003 Kentucky Truck Plant 9/3/1997 - 11/4/2002
F-Series 1999-2003 Cuautitlan Assembly Plant 10/2/1998 - 7/21/2003
Affected vehicles are identified in OASIS. In addition, for a list of vehicles assigned to your dealership,
visit https://web.fsavinlists.dealerconnection.com. This information will be available on December 04,
2007.
REASON FOR THIS SAFETY RECALL
In some of the affected vehicles, the Camshaft Position (CMP) Sensor may fail due to circuit
degradation. If the CMP Sensor should fail, the engine may stall. In the event of an engine stall, a
crash could result without warning. A new CMP Sensor with improved reliability is now available.
SERVICE ACTION
Dealers are to inspect the CMP Sensor to verify which design level sensor is installed in the affected
vehicles, and replace all prior level sensors. This service must be performed on affected vehicles at no
charge to the vehicle owner.
OWNER NOTIFICATION MAILING SCHEDULE
Parts to repair this condition are currently not available in sufficient quantities to service all of the
affected vehicles. Therefore, to ensure that an ample supply of parts is available, owners of affected
vehicles will be notified in separate phase mailings over several months. Phase mailing will begin the
week of December 17, 2007; prioritized by age of vehicle. Dealers should repair any affected vehicles
that arrive at their dealerships, whether or not the customer has received a letter.


----------



## mtk469 (Aug 27, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;853282 said:


> TO: All U.S. Ford and Lincoln Mercury Dealers
> SUBJECT: Safety Recall 07S57:
> Certain 1997 - 2003 F-Super Duty, Excursion, and E-Series Vehicles
> Equipped with 7.3L Diesel Engines
> ...


Thanks Mark. I appreciate the info.


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

Could be the CPS but I would bet on the fuel filter. I have had the CPS go out twice the first time the truck just died and would not restart. The second one was intermittent and the truck would die but start back up and run fine. Change the fuel filter and see what it does.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Niteman9;853297 said:


> Could be the CPS but I would bet on the fuel filter. I have had the CPS go out twice the first time the truck just died and would not restart. The second one was intermittent and the truck would die but start back up and run fine. Change the fuel filter and see what it does.


That's why I suggested the CPS, I've had 3 go out and never stranded any of them. I was able to drive all 3 to the shop, just ran like crap randomly.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

turn your truck over and look at the tach, most likely if it doesn't show an rpms its your cps. when my cps went the truck just stalled and would not start, then i waited an hour and would run for about 3 minutes. seems like they all do some crazy stuff when the cps fails.


----------



## Glockshot73! (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey guys, thank you very much for all the input, it was the fuel filter, absoultly filthy. I changed it and it runs fine again, but i will still take it in for the warranty work.

Thanks again, 
Chris Gellisch


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I probably have driven 250k miles in a powerstroke and rode that many miles too since they came out in 94.
Take what they say to heart about the CPS. Get the manual and study the procedure to change it. On 5 ambulances that I was driving it was the problem when it died on me or ran poorly. They would cut out after you accelerated away from a stop or would not go over 25 mph. The not over 25 mph usually starts after it reaches operating temp. The cutting out is totally random.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

MickiRig1;854189 said:


> I probably have driven 250k miles in a powerstroke and rode that many miles too since they came out in 94.
> Take what they say to heart about the CPS. Get the manual and study the procedure to change it. On 5 ambulances that I was driving it was the problem when it died on me or ran poorly. They would cut out after you accelerated away from a stop or would not go over 25 mph. The not over 25 mph usually starts after it reaches operating temp. The cutting out is totally random.


Could just get it fixed and forget about it.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

If you have an extra cps you can change it at 3am and go back to plowing.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

MickiRig1;854786 said:


> If you have an extra cps you can change it at 3am and go back to plowing.


It is my understanding once you replace it with the newer style one it is no longer an issue.

That has been the case with both of mine.


----------



## Zippy (Oct 20, 2006)

Is this truck the newer style 7.3 with the electric fuel pump? If it is the older style you only have 1 fuel filter. If the newer you will have one down on the frame rail as well.

Kevin


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

I had the Injector Driver module (IDM) give simular problems on my 95. it would just sometimes only run on what felt like four cylinders. Sometimes you could turn it off and restart and it would be fine. After dealing with this for around 6 months it finely failed and had to be repalced. after that it never gave me another problem. One of my subs 99 7.3 when out after he turned the truck off at the store, it gave him no signs. Ive not once replaced a cmp on any of my 7.3s but i think my days are numbered


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

I always kept a spare in the glove box. I had my fuel heater short out going down the road left me stranded for a bout 5 min til I figured out it blew the fuse. The wires going to the glow plugs and injectors can short out under the valve covers and also be an issue.Will still run but run prety messed up. The cps can set a code and have no ck engine light on! Seen a many.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

cretebaby;854300 said:


> Could just get it fixed and forget about it.


Old topic but the gray one is actually worse than the black one.



cretebaby;854869 said:


> It is my understanding once you replace it with the newer style one it is no longer an issue.
> 
> That has been the case with both of mine.


The gray CPS is just as prone to failure as the black one.

The gray CPS has been known to cause otherwise healthy truck to run poorly. Same truck, same day, same scanning tool. Tested with a black CPS and it passed. Put the gray in and some cylinders failed, put black back in and it passed again.

Seems to affect different trucks differently. Mine passes fine on a gray CPS.

By the way here is a CPS changing writeup with pictures.
http://www.guzzle7pt3.com/cps.php

I always carry a spare and I can change it in under 3 minutes.


----------



## rsd501 (Nov 30, 2009)

My 01 F 350 died yesterday right as I finished my last lot! Off to get a new CPS right now. $25 at autozone, I am keeping my fingers crossed that that's all it is........ On my 00 f 350 the truck would only die once in awhile with a bad CPS, on the 01 it would only restart and run for about a minute. If the problem persist how do you diagnose the ICM??


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

mycirus;852698 said:


> I am by no means a diesel person but I would check your water separator and filters and get some fresh fuel in it.


lol its not water seperator, this happen to me last week, youll need to probaly replaxe your fuel filter which is 399.00$ or fuel pump which is 700


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

ajslands;951518 said:


> lol its not water seperator, this happen to me last week, youll need to probaly replaxe your fuel filter which is 399.00$ or fuel pump which is 700


$399 for a fuel filter?????? 

Do they come from the same place as the $350 concrete blocks. :laughing:


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

ajslands;951518 said:


> lol its not water seperator, this happen to me last week, youll need to probaly replaxe your fuel filter which is 399.00$ or fuel pump which is 700


Please tell me, how long have you been smoking CRACK??!!!!
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

rob_cook2001;951603 said:


> Please tell me, how long have you been smoking *CRACK*??!!!!
> :laughing::laughing:


I wonder how much he pays for that.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Probably $100.00 for a small rock lol


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

ctetababy constently looks at all my posts and then trys to make fun of ppl, but i got injectors cleaned out and a bottle of fuel additive, and that includes labor. sounds like a fair price to me,


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

And the story changes.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

ajslands;951643 said:


> ctetababy constently looks at all my posts and then trys to make fun of ppl, but i got injectors cleaned out and a bottle of fuel additive, and that includes labor. sounds like a fair price to me,


so they charged you 300 bucks to dump some fuel additive in the tank? :laughing:


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

sno commander;951705 said:


> so they charged you 300 bucks to dump some fuel additive in the tank? :laughing:


you obvisouly didnt read all of it, because my first post on this thread i stated that i got a new fuel filter.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

ajslands;951714 said:


> my first post on this thread i stated that i got a new fuel filter.


The post that said replacing a fuel filter costs $399? LOL


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

New fuel filter: 40$ at NAPA
Ratchet set: 25$
Additive: 10$
Doing a "399$ job" for 75 bucks: Priceless

http://www.riffraffdiesel.com/mm5/m...oduct_Code=0769136&Category_Code=F731-FS-MISC

Well gee that exact replacement pump doesn't seem to be 700$ and they're not too difficult to replace if you're mechanically competent.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

did you have to clean injectors?


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

I hope you forgot to put a period between the 3 and first 9, because if you actually mean it the way you posted, then you got severely hosed. Even here in Canada I can pick one up for $20 or so, and a fuel pump for a diesel will run you a helluva a lot more than $700. You are talking diesel, right?



ajslands;951518 said:


> lol its not water seperator, this happen to me last week, youll need to probaly replaxe your fuel filter which is 399.00$ or fuel pump which is 700


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

thats straange, i meant to put 300 for labor and 90 for parts. HMMM oh well, + 75 for towing the truck, and i had the plow on so towing was a little more


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

ajslands;951975 said:


> did you have to clean injectors?


Additive cleans injectors so yes. I'm not 100% sure what you mean by "cleaning injectors" other than possibly putting in a type of fuel additive but I guarantee they didn't open the valve covers for 400 bucks so I'm assuming that's what you meant.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

did they flush fuel system, charge battery, test drive it?


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

ajslands;952392 said:


> did they flush fuel system, charge battery, test drive it?


My batteries are always charged. That's what the alternator is for. Fuel system doesn't need to be flushed just put a little bio through her and be prepared to change the fuel filter again. And I test drive my truck every day. "They" don't do anything. I am my own mechanic and I fix all the company trucks when they break.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

7.3 Plower;952416 said:


> My batteries are always charged. That's what the alternator is for. Fuel system doesn't need to be flushed just put a little bio through her and be prepared to change the fuel filter again. And I test drive my truck every day. "They" don't do anything. I am my own mechanic and I fix all the company trucks when they break.


I am very envious of your situation. I have very little mechanical inclination but I try to pick up what I can where I can. Working on your own stuff saves you soo much $$ its unreal.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

WilliamOak;952503 said:


> I am very envious of your situation. I have very little mechanical inclination but I try to pick up what I can where I can. Working on your own stuff saves you soo much $$ its unreal.


I've learned most all of what I know from other forums devoted specifically to trucks like mine. I've met up with some of the other forum members in person to just hang out as well as work on trucks.

So far the most involved task I've been a part of was installing a set of Stage 1 single shot Casserly injectors and a Garrett 38r turbo on a buddy of mine's truck. I've yet to pull the valve covers on my own truck.

Like I pointed out. What that other guy paid almost 400$ for I can do for under 100$ just because I'm willing to try to do it myself. To be fair I've screwed up as much stuff as I've fixed but it's all part of the learning process. I went through 2 fuel filters before I finally installed one properly so it wouldn't leak but now it's no problem. I pulled my fuel pump cause I thought it was bad when in reality I just had a blown fuse. I've tried to take off parts that I forgot to unbolt the back side of. I've made way more than my fair share of mistakes but at the same time I also could've spent 600$ for a mechanic to make the same mistakes.

I'm also very fortunate to have a full shop available to me due to dad's business. But like I said I've surpassed his knowledge of Powerstrokes long ago due to all the other guys I know and he trusts me to fix his trucks and in exchange I get to use the shop whenever I want for whatever I want.

Sorry if I came off as an arrogant brat before I just don't like when people get ripped off and changing a fuel filter, charging a battery, taking a test drive, and dumping in some additive does NOT = 400 bucks so it just irritates me cause it's stuff like that which gives mechanics a bad rap.


----------



## rsd501 (Nov 30, 2009)

About the fuel filters, I replace mine every other oil change. I didn't use to, but I have had problems since all the fuel has become a bio blend. I have had more filters clog up and ice up on different equipment over the last three years then in all the ten before. I think its cheap peace of mind to make sure you have a fresh fuel filter going into winter. Last winter the skidsteer fuel filter plugged up at 2 am while we were loading snow out of a site. I keep a spare in the garage, but it still costs you an hour of time and your screwing around at 2 a.m. in 5 degree weather. This year, I just did new fuel filters in the truck and skidsteer right before snow.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

I just pulled the valve covers off my 2000 7.3 plower. It was a ballbuster to say the least. I had to take the passenger aide intercooler tube off and a lot of small stuff. I changed all my glowplugs out and boy does she start like a champ now. I did it for $180 in parts. A mechanic probably would have hit me like 600 or more for that job. I'm no mechanic by anymeans but same as you I learn as I go and frequent sites specific to my truck. I wouldn't be able to afford the truck if I had to have a mechanic do all my work.


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

abbe;953005 said:


> I just pulled the valve covers off my 2000 7.3 plower. It was a ballbuster to say the least. I had to take the passenger aide intercooler tube off and a lot of small stuff. I changed all my glowplugs out and boy does she start like a champ now. I did it for $180 in parts. A mechanic probably would have hit me like 600 or more for that job. I'm no mechanic by anymeans but same as you I learn as I go and frequent sites specific to my truck. I wouldn't be able to afford the truck if I had to have a mechanic do all my work.


I'd suggest you check out www.ford-trucks.com if you haven't already. That's where I spend the majority of my time. Great bunch of people over there IMO.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Personally. I prefer powerstrokenation.com. If you haven't already checked them out


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

abbe;953042 said:


> Personally. I prefer powerstrokenation.com. If you haven't already checked them out


I'm on PSN in addition to FTE. I've had better luck with FTE than I have with PSN. Seems like some people on PSN are more interested in bashing than helping.


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

Is there a way to find out what recalls affect a vehicle, and which of them have been done? I have heard of an Oasis report. Does that tell you recall info?


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

Yes an Oasis report will tell you any recalls that have been performed and any outstanding. It will tell you any work performed on the vehicle on at a Ford dealership.


----------



## rsd501 (Nov 30, 2009)

abbe- had new glow plugs put in my 01 powerstroke this fall, and boy does that make a difference.!! New batteries too, the autozone ones seem to have the best warranty out there. New battery cables as well. It's nice knowing that your truck will start after sitting a few days...


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

ajslands;952027 said:


> thats straange, i meant to put 300 for labor and 90 for parts. HMMM oh well, + 75 for towing the truck, and i had the plow on so towing was a little more


Are we talking about the the fuel filter on the motor? on a 7.3L? $400 bucks to do that? I pay 35-40 for the filter and it takes about 10 mins to change. Id take that up with the shop that did the work.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I try to stay away from AutoZone. But, they do have good batteries and warrenty. One guy there told me the same company that make Die Hards makes theirs. If you have trouble with the 3 year batteries charge them out of the truck. Then take it to them to test with your receipt in hand.I fooled them, I had NAPA test it first. It was bad, I charged it again.
AutoZone tried to say it was fine! OH really, NAPA says it's toast. 
District MANAGER was standing there. REPLACE IT he said. I would not want to be those guys after I left.


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

dont guess it gets expensive,first plug into it w/ a scan tool see what you have for codes,check your oil,the injectors are operated on engine oil if you are very low it will not run well.take a quick peek at the cam sensor,make sure it is grey not black this will tell you if it has been upgraded to the improved version,if not ford will replace it free.if it scans clean,check the fuel pressure make sure it is no less than 50 under load,if the fuel pressure is low and the filter looks good,i always drop the tank and usually find the screens inside the tank unit plugged.i have seen many cam sensor failures without a check engine light but it will almost always throw a code in memory


----------



## 7.3 Plower (Jan 19, 2009)

damian;956289 said:


> dont guess it gets expensive,first plug into it w/ a scan tool see what you have for codes,check your oil,the injectors are operated on engine oil if you are very low it will not run well.take a quick peek at the cam sensor,make sure it is grey not black this will tell you if it has been upgraded to the improved version,if not ford will replace it free.if it scans clean,check the fuel pressure make sure it is no less than 50 under load,if the fuel pressure is low and the filter looks good,i always drop the tank and usually find the screens inside the tank unit plugged.i have seen many cam sensor failures without a check engine light but it will almost always throw a code in memory


Actually the gray CPS has been known to cause issues.

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/901620-important-cps-phantom-code-info.html

Sorry if I'm not allowed to link but if you look at the first post you'll see that even Ford acknowledges that the gray CPS can cause issues. If your CPS isn't acting up don't get the recall done.

I will, however, agree with getting the codes read. I take this for granted since I have an Autoenginuity enhanced Ford bundle on my laptop. Reads codes and SO much more.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Glowplugs definetly made all the difference, but I can tell the next weak link is the batteries. There slowlŸ getting low on me. Oh well they're under warranty. My trucks going into the one dealership I like around here to have the cruise control recall completed next week.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Make sure you call and make sure they have the cruise switch. My Wife works part time at a Ford dealer. They are getting a bit behind on the switch replacements.


----------

